
Reddit is introducing User Profiles - CurryMath
https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/60p3n1/tldr_today_were_testing_out_a_new_feature_that/
======
CurryMath
I think this really shows how hard it can be to monetize. So far this
proposition seems unanimously unpopular among reddit users, because it goes
against the spirit of the site.

Reddit already has a stable source of income - Reddit Gold - that could easily
cover hosting costs, but thanks to the acquisition by Conde Nast they now have
way to many staffers and are trying way to hard to justify their supposed
valuation.

I am really fond of reddit (even though the content quality has decreased
dramatically in the past months already), and I hope they will be able to come
up with a monetization strategy. Frankly I have no Ideas here, anyone ?

I apologized if this comes across as rambling, I am tired and a bit sad about
this.

~~~
macscam
I could see this leading to more youtube style personalities on reddit, even
stuff like streams could find a place on their user profile.

